# Basic Sparkling Cider Recipe



## Tyroneshoolace (Dec 18, 2012)

I just sent this recipe to another member and thought I should post this here for everyone.

I use a recipe that some people in my wine club developed and some ciders made following the directions have won some pretty significant medals. I will include the recipe below I thought it might help and let me know if you have any questions :

BASIC SPARKLING CIDER RECIPE 
BY: BILL THORNTON 

The basic keys to making good cider are;

1. *Good quality raw product 
2. *Sugar/acid balance 
3. *Keep it clean 

Schedule of procedures to make 23L of sparkling cider: 

1. Purchase freshly pressed sweet cider juice from reliable supplier having previously arranged the following; specify apple blend to include sweet, acidic, and complexly flavoured apples; no bruised or windfalls; no additives/preservatives. 

2. Cider was probably chilled. Set containers on shelf that allows for racking. Cider will settle out solids prior to racking into primary within 24 hours. *A 26L carboy with airlock is a good primary for up to 23 L of raw cider. Reserve about 1 to 2 L of raw cider and freeze it to use later as sweet reserve. Measure SG, and acid prior to adding yeast. 

3. When racking to primary add the following: * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
a. 1 tsp Pectic enzyme 
b.*7 to 10 drops Color Pro (aids clarification and settling) (Optional) 
c. 7 to 10 drops of Cinn-Free (enhanced aromatics) (Optional) 

4. If potential alcohol is too low (SG 1.045 gives about 6% alcohol; this is what I aim for) add sugar syrup (or cane sugar well stirred in to dissolve) to raise SG to desired level. 

If acid is below 7.5 g/L raise by adding Malic acid. 

5.*Select appropriate yeast (VL 1, K1V-1116, Steinberg are my favourites but many others available). Rehydrate yeast in about 50 to 100 mL warm (about body temp) water with 3 to 5 g Go Ferm (nutrient to give yeast a fast start) for 10 to 15 minutes &ndash; then add to cider. Place airlock in carboy. Ferment in cool environment (50-60 F is good, cooler is better but extends fermentation time significantly). 

6. Active fermentation should begin in 1 to 2 days. When it does add ½ tsp Fermaid K or other &ldquo;super nutrient&rdquo; and stir in gently. Repeat nutrient addition in 2 or 3 days. 

7.*Rack off of sediment when SG about 1.010 to 1.000. Allow ferment to complete ( SG 0.995 to 0.998) and rack promptly to appropriate sized carboy adding enough Potassium Metabisulphite to bring SO2 to about 50 &ndash; 60 ppm (1/2 tsp brings 19L up 50 ppm). Top up carboy (always from this point on) with similar sound, unfaulted cider. 

8. Rack 1or 2 times during the next three weeks whenever any visible sediment forms. 

9. Adjust acid: add Malic acid to raise acid level to at least 8.0 g/L and up to 9.0 g/L before cider is to be sweetened. 

*****AVOID MALO/LACTIC FERMENTATION*****

If M/L starts, raise SO2 levels to 75 ppm and cool cider to low temp (close to freezing if possible) add M/L inhibiting enzyme as per instructions. An additional racking and month of aging at normal cellar temperature without renewed M/L activity will need to be added to the procedure. 

10. Prior to adjusting sweetness (if desired) confirm that SO2 is about 50ppm. *Add metabisulphite as needed. Then add Potassium Sorbate as per instructions (about 2 tsp) to prevent renewed fermentation (only needed if adding sugar syrup or sweet reserve). Partially thaw sweet reserve to freeze fractionate it (concentrate flavour and sugar) and add to desired sweetness. *Frozen concentrated apple juice or sugar syrup can be used if no sweet reserve available. *Stir to mix and leave at least 1week before fining. 

11. Clarify cider and deactivate enzymes using Bentonite fining as per instructions 

12. When cider is clear (after 7 to 14 days) rack it off of the sediment of Bentonite. 

13. Adjust sugar/acid balance if needed &ndash;acid should be very crisp. When desired balance has been achieved, filter using #2 pads (or #3 if sterile filtering desired). Wait for at least one week to keg, carbonate and bottle. 

14. Rack to keg, carbonate to about 30 &ndash; 32 psi then refrigerate at close to 0C overnight. Then re-carbonate to about 30 psi (it will take more CO2 now that it is at lower temp) and return to refrigerator for at least a few hours (better for a day). 

15. Sterilize and rinse clean beer or sparkling wine bottles (glass much better than plastic for retaining CO2 over time) and place in freezer for at least an hour prior to bottling with pressurized bottling unit that has a safety shield. Do not use any chipped or cracked bottles (they will explode when pressurized). Use proper closures for bottle type used. 

16. Enjoy your sparkling cider immediately however it will age for over a year and mellow over time.


----------

